# soft shell eggs - help!



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Tonight I noticed my crested frillback hen has layed another soft shell egg.

This is the third clutch with soft shells now. I was giving her calcium tablets, that didnt work so could it be a lack of lime or iodine? I have a big bottle of stock iodine but have never used it.

The cock has been driving her quite hard, maybe she wasnt ready and he kind of
pressured her into laying early?
She never looks like shes in season. Her cere is always chalky white.

I will see what her second egg looks like and then maybe give her a new mate.

I only have one pair of crested Frillbacks and would've preferred to breed them
together but I'd rather crested split with plain than nothing.

There are heaps of different theorys on soft shells. Has anyone had this problem and fixed it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> Tonight I noticed my crested frillback hen has layed another soft shell egg.
> 
> This is the third clutch with soft shells now. I was giving her calcium tablets, that didnt work so could it be a lack of lime or iodine? I have a big bottle of stock iodine but have never used it.
> 
> ...


you should buy some calcivite plus from the Australian pigeon company, sounds like she needs more than just a tablet on occasion.. the calcivite goes into her water so she gets some everyday.. keep her on this and go by the directions and she should improve..give her fake eggs to sit while her body stores more calcium while taking a break with sitting the fake eggs...in other words give her a break from laying this way. some info about the product and a link.

"The diets provided for birds, particularly those based on dry seed, often contain low levels of calcium. Calcium deficiency can lead to thin bones, poor growth in babies and reproductive problems including soft-shelled eggs, poor quality eggs, egg binding and post laying paralysis. The calcium in Calcivite Plus is in its proteinated (organic) form, making it water-soluble and more easily absorbed from the bowel. "


http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/products/products2.html


Also it would be fine to give them crushed oystershell in a seperate croc and let them eat what they want, The cock will need it as well while feeding babies in the future.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That would be an excellent idea.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

thanks sounds like good advice I will look into buying some calcium stuff to go in the water.


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

*Request To Question On Second Egg*

Dear Sir,
Can I Fly A Pigeon In A Race Of 150 Miles When She Will Be Laying Her Second Egg On That Same Day.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.seedandfeed.co.nz/pages/display.php?cat=3
I will buy the 300ml bottle of ME liquid calcium from here


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i wouldn't be racing any birds that are nesting..and i only give my birds oyster shell and have had only one bird lay a soft egg and that was her very first egg...and i don't know what people mean by the birds cere ( wattle ) turning pink to show they are in season my hens are alway white.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Pigeons need more than just oyster shell for calcium. My pigeons get oyster shell aswell as all sorts of other grits, vitamins and minerals so I am unsure why this hen is laying soft shells. I have only had her for a couple of months, maybe she was over medicated with something or she just needs more calcium, iodine or lime. I hope in time she comes right.
I will keep trying the calcium supplements.

If a hen is healthy and in season she will have a slightly pink cere. also if the cere is greyish in color the bird is not feeling well. I found putting a clove of garlic in the water helps them come back into good health. Chalky white cere usually means the bird is healthy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Can I Fly A Pigeon In A Race Of 150 Miles When She Will Be Laying Her Second Egg On That Same Day.


NO... I would not send a hen that was within ten days of laying before or after, I wouldn't even send the cock that is chasing her.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Can I Fly A Pigeon In A Race Of 150 Miles When She Will Be Laying Her Second Egg On That Same Day.


Why would you do that to a bird? And how well do you think she would do?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thepigeonkey said:


> Pigeons need more than just oyster shell for calcium. My pigeons get oyster shell aswell as all sorts of other grits, vitamins and minerals so I am unsure why this hen is laying soft shells. I have only had her for a couple of months, maybe she was over medicated with something or she just needs more calcium, iodine or lime. I hope in time she comes right.
> I will keep trying the calcium supplements.
> 
> If a hen is healthy and in season she will have a slightly pink cere. also if the cere is greyish in color the bird is not feeling well. I found putting a clove of garlic in the water helps them come back into good health. Chalky white cere usually means the bird is healthy.


the oystershell is good IF she eats it..some birds just do not injest enough and need supplimenting.. using a suppliment in the water ensures she is getting it.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to add another suggestion if you think Calcium supplements are not working. Look at your drinking water. you might have high floride in your drinking water if you live close to a public water treatment plant. Because high floride exposure in drinking water takes calcium away from your body.

I use crushed egg shells as a calcium supplement. no egg shells goes to waste in our household.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you use egg shells for your birds, I would microwave them for a few minutes first to kill any bacteria.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

USA4thewin said:


> I would like to add another suggestion if you think Calcium supplements are not working. Look at your drinking water. you might have high floride in your drinking water if you live close to a public water treatment plant. Because high floride exposure in drinking water takes calcium away from your body.
> 
> I use crushed egg shells as a calcium supplement. no egg shells goes to waste in our household.


Funny you should say that, we have high floride levels here in NZ and latley there has been debate about health issues, obviously its good for your teeth but if you cant lay a good egg is it all really worth it???

Concerned in NZ


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe........................if it also gives you a good egg tooth to help you hatch.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> Funny you should say that, we have high floride levels here in NZ and latley there has been debate about health issues, obviously its good for your teeth but if you cant lay a good egg is it all really worth it???
> 
> Concerned in NZ


not going into a big debate or anything I have always been against ideas like the above, same kind people who said DDT was an amazing idea and look what happened to egg shells in higher up species when it bioaccumulated up the food chain.

I would really like to see if changing drinking water would work in your case because it is the third clutch with soft egg shells, and you are already supplementing them with Ca.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The hen which could only lay soft shells has laid many good eggs since. First I gave her a couple of eggs from another pair which she raised no problems, now she's laid a few good eggs. She's raised one bird out of the nest and has a big squab under her at the moment. I didn't use any iodine or calcium in the water but she did get lots of different grits, pink powder and Piminix. Has anyone heard of piminix mineral mix for pigeons. They love it and I belive its really good for them.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

My birds go absolutely ape over the Jovati mineral/grit mixture (I get it from Vita King.) I wish I could find it locally, because I pay a ton to have it shipped ... but I have never found a mineral supplement/grit that they love like this one, so I order it.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Very interesting Jovati looks good. I sent Vita King an email to find out how much shipping is for me.


----------

